# Fifth Wheel Outback With Quad Bunks?



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

I just trying to find out, if anyone out there has talked with Keystone about this. If so, any feedback would be appreciated.
Thanks - Rich


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Rich,

Don't know about plans for an Outback, but we went to the RV show last weekend and saw a 5er made by Keystone with a bunkhouse up front and the master bedroom in back.

It was something I'd never seen before but a good layout for a large family.

I'm gonna check the website and see if I can find the floorplan.

-Matt

On edit, I found it. It is the Laredo 32RS.

Check it out here.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's an interesting TT, Matt.

I can't say I am thrilled with the layout of the main living area, but the bunkhouse and 'master' bedroom are nicely done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I spoke to an Outback sales person at a local RV Show and he said they do not have immediate plans for this layout. When they do build this floorplan it will be thier largest 5th wheel. Sounds like a 32' or larger. I told him the 31RQS would make a great 5th wheel.

When they do make this floorplan we will be tempted but we take delivery of our new 28RSDS this weekend.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

If they made one, I would have bought it.......

Nuff said......

4 days until I pick up the 28RSDS. My second Outback in as many years.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I like the Laredo but agree with Doug. The Fridge next to the table on the slide is a little strange.

Jared


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

kbrazielTx said:


> I spoke to an Outback sales person at a local RV Show and he said they do not have immediate plans for this layout. When they do build this floorplan it will be thier largest 5th wheel. Sounds like a 32' or larger. I told him the 31RQS would make a great 5th wheel.
> 
> When they do make this floorplan we will be tempted but we take delivery of our new 28RSDS this weekend.
> [snapback]83321[/snapback]​


You are going to love the 28 RSDS. The kids have there own area and it really opens up. Hope things go good for you with your upcoming delivery.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> I like the Laredo but agree with Doug. The Fridge next to the table on the slide is a little strange.
> 
> Jared
> [snapback]83348[/snapback]​


It is nice, but if you look at the bed slide it should pretty well block the doorway when the 
slide is in.

Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey wait a minute...








The kids with the bunks get the spacious bathroom and garden tub








hmmm....


----------



## Dairy-aire (Aug 4, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> I just trying to find out, if anyone out there has talked with Keystone about this. If so, any feedback would be appreciated.
> Thanks - Rich
> 
> 
> ...


Rich, Wouldn't it be much cheaper just to buy a new porcelain toilet to install in your 28RSDS?








Love,
Your sister


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Cougar line has 5er with quad bunks. You can see the 314EFS here.

Check out the mirror on the front of the Cougar that allows you to see your hitch too, nice feature.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Pretty cool, but how do you haul all the folks that it will sleep?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I know that our F350 can take 6 people.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

FYI - I received an e-mail from Outback this afternoon and they wrote that they have it under consideration and might look to introduce a 5th wheel with quad bunks sometime in the next couple months. No details at this time.
Rich


----------

